# Charlie Chaplin's - The Kid



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fantastic film. I recently purchased a copy, I love how well made it is and how any age can watch it.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Fantastic film. I recently purchased a copy, I love how well made it is and how any age can watch it.


Yep, Charlie Chaplin's _The Kid_ is one of my favorite silent films and it was a family tradition when I was little for us to gather around and watched it on the TV.

Here is an article by the Library of Congress. I pulled some passages that seem of note to me.



> "The Kid" (1921) is one of Charles Chaplin's finest achievements and remains universally beloved by critics and audiences alike. The film is a perfect blend of comedy and drama and is arguably Chaplin's most personal and autobiographical work. Many of the settings and the themes in the film come right out of Chaplin's own impoverished London childhood. However, it was the combination of two events, one tragic (the death of his infant son) and one joyful (his chance meeting with Jackie Coogan), that led Chaplin to shape the tale of the abandoned child and the lonely Tramp...
> 
> The loss of three-day-old Norman Spencer Chaplin undoubtedly had a great effect on Chaplin, and the emotional pain appears to have triggered his creativity, as he began auditioning child actors at the Chaplin Studios ten days after his son's death. It was during this period that Chaplin encountered a four-year-old child performer named Jackie Coogan...
> 
> ...


By any chance, have you watched Buster Keaton's films? I find his stunt to be impressive.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Conrad2 said:


> Yep, Charlie Chaplin's _The Kid_ is one of my favorite silent films and it was a family tradition when I was little for us to gather around and watched it on the TV.
> 
> Here is an article by the Library of Congress. I pulled some passages that seem of note to me.
> 
> By any chance, have you watched Buster Keaton's films? I find his stunt to be impressive.


That's a good read. I haven't seen any of those films.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's a good read. I haven't seen any of those films.


If you have some down time and are interested, I found a short film of his that is in the public domain and is one of my favorites - _One Week_.






Every Frame a Painting did an excellent review video on his style and influence.





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thanks for the thread, it has reminded me of Charlie Chaplin's _The Kid_ film. I'm going to rewatch it as it has been a long time since I have seen it.


----------

